
Location Is Your Most Critical Data - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/location/
======
orthecreedence
Yes, location is the most important data...for the people tracking you every
second of the day whether it's some fly-by-night startup, Google, or a
faceless government agency.

I get the exchange that we buy certain things via our privacy, but location is
_never_ going to be a coin I toss into the mix. I don't care if I get deals
from a store I'm meandering past. I don't care when it's going to rain. When
I'm out and about, I'm not looking for deals, I'm going somewhere and don't
need the distraction of spending money. If it rains, it rains...what the hell
is wrong with being caught in the rain? And it it really hard to have a
boarding pass up on the screen when you get to the gate? We all have to sit
there waiting at the gate for 40 minutes _anyway_? That's not enough time to
pull up a boarding pass?

> The whole goal of Android Wear or the Apple Watch is to quickly offer
> information you need, without making you bury your face in a screen for
> minutes at a time.

Boohoo? We should sacrifice our last bits of privacy to "the cloud" to save
having to pull out our expensive phone, _pressing the power button_ (finger
strain/carpal tunnel anyone?!), and tap tapping the screen a bunch of times?

BTW I only carry a flip phone with me, so don't even ask.

------
pdkl95
Suspiciously missing from the article: COTRAVELER, which does not need they
GPS location that the article talks about.

